# Capital Q ? Driving Impressions of a 1988 Audi Quattro Coupe from Audi Tradition?s Collection



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Capital Q – Driving Impressions of a 1988 Audi Quattro Coupe from Audi Tradition’s Collection*









In its over 100-year history, Audi has had a long and storied past. Great pre-war cars, legendary motorsport endeavours via its one-time parent Auto Union and more point to heritage many brands might salivate over. Still, the years following World War II left Audi and its Auto Union siblings in a state of flux, owned by Mercedes-Benz for years and then sold to Volkswagen where initial models used to jump-start the Audi and NSU brands were quite pedestrian and far from the luxury offerings found in the years before the war. In the late 1970s, Audi would begin its re-emergence to greatness and individuals like Ferdinand Piech would help them make that first step with the introduction of all-wheel drive and the venerable Quattro.
Commonly referred to as “ur-Quattro” – “ur” denotes original in German and the first of the quattro line, this turbocharged coupe was simply known as the Quattro - the only car to get the capital Q in its name.
* Full Story *


----------



## AudiVwMeister (Oct 22, 2002)

*Re: Capital Q – Driving Impressions of a 1988 Audi Quattro Coupe from ... ([email protected])*

i don't know if it was my dad's '84 5000s or a radio shack remote control car version of the "ur" quattro i got as a birthday gift around the same time. but i know that there is something about the audi's of the 80's that made me fall in love with the brand. the "ur" quattro is one of my favorite audi's of all times and was ground breaking in so many ways when it was available. I mean it was a car that at the time, cost more but also out-performed a porsche 911 turbo in many, many ways and wore the 4 rings. I guess if you ask any kook that is in love with this boxy, dated, raw, beautiful (in its day) power haus that is know as the Quattro, you will find as they start to talk about it, their smile will stretch from ear to ear. for those who know what it is all about, it truly is an amazing machine.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Capital Q – Driving Impressions of a 1988 Audi Quattro Coupe from ... (AudiVwMeister)*

I remember that Radio Shack RC car. My grandpa took me to get it, and they were sold out. I ended up with a Porsche 935 in Martini livery instead. I love both cars to this day... behold the power of Radio Shack.


----------



## DocQuattro (Apr 8, 2005)

*Re: Capital Q – Driving Impressions of a 1988 Audi Quattro Coupe from ... ([email protected])*

I've got a silver Radio Shack UrQ, as new in the box that the PO of my UrQ passed along with the car. Still works great! I found a used-up example of the Martini 935 in a box here at work, but it's missing the whale tale. Cool anyway though








Tucker


----------



## AudiVwMeister (Oct 22, 2002)

*Re: Capital Q – Driving Impressions of a 1988 Audi Quattro Coupe from ... ([email protected])*









long live good time!


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: Capital Q – Driving Impressions of a 1988 Audi Quattro Coupe from ... (AudiVwMeister)*









Glad to see it's on Finnish winter tyres.








But those wheels are older than '88. Actually, they're off the gr.B rallye car from early 80's (the long model), and if I'm not totally wrong, they never offered the production car with those wheels.
Here are the wheels the '88s were sold with. I guess '84 was the first model year they were offered.








Here's a pic of the first wheel design (can't link the pic):
http://audilinks.co.uk/info/sh...o=112
And here's the 


_Modified by Son of a B...5er! at 11:49 PM 4/9/2005_


----------



## URQ (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: Capital Q – Driving Impressions of a 1988 Audi Quattro Coupe from ... (Son of a B...5er!)*

The wheels on that car are made by (Fuch) and were are a factory option from 81-89 and that car is a long wheel base car.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Capital Q – Driving Impressions of a 1988 Audi Quattro Coupe from ... (URQ)*

Yes, the 5-spoke Fuchs (means Fox) wheels were optional over the cast 16-spoke Ronal wheels. The Ronal R8 wheels were originally 6x15 but was later changed for 8x15. The Sport quattro used the Ronals in 9x15 size.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Capital Q – Driving Impressions of a 1988 Audi Quattro Coupe from ... (PerL)*

The Fuchs never got sold on the UrQ over here in the USA that I'm aware, but they did come on the 5000 turbo quattro. 
All of the cars had snow tires on them, so not all were rolling on their standard year-correct stock rims. You'll see that when we write up some of the others very soon.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: Capital Q – Driving Impressions of a 1988 Audi Quattro Coupe from ... (PerL)*

Thanks for the info Per! I never saw those on anything else than rally cars, so I was quite sure.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Capital Q – Driving Impressions of a 1988 Audi Quattro Coupe from ... (Son of a B...5er!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fourtitude* »_ the Quattro’s decidedly dated ‘80’s digital instrument cluster that was unique to the turbocharged coupe. .

Cough...not true...cough... The first car to get the digi dash was the 1984 UrQ. It was then used in the 1986 Coupe GT Commemerative Edtion, and in all 1987 Coupe GTs bound for the USA. 1984 UrQ dash was green, 1986 CE and 1987 CGT dash was red, 1987.5 CGT dash was orange or red, orange being more rare...


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Capital Q – Driving Impressions of a 1988 Audi Quattro Coupe from ... (duandcc)*

Thats it, next person to tease me by posting a red Ur-Q will receive a beating


----------



## URQ (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: Capital Q – Driving Impressions of a 1988 Audi Quattro Coupe from ... (Quattro Krant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Quattro Krant* »_Thats it, next person to tease me by posting a red Ur-Q will receive a beating


















































 How about silver


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Capital Q – Driving Impressions of a 1988 Audi Quattro Coupe from ... (URQ)*

Ur-Q, I hope every wire in your car burns up all at once




























I'm sorry, I just sour as I _think_ I just missed out on Andrews Ur-Q that was on Ebay


----------



## hi-speed dubbin (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: Capital Q – Driving Impressions of a 1988 Audi Quattro Coupe from ... (Quattro Krant)*

there was an ur-Q on ebay?


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Capital Q – Driving Impressions of a 1988 Audi Quattro Coupe from ... (hi-speed dubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hi-speed dubbin* »_there was an ur-Q on ebay?









Yes..There is usually one in there somewhere.


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Capital Q – Driving Impressions of a 1988 Audi Quattro Coupe from ... (Sepp)*

I'm glad Andrew got more than what he originally posted for a price on Audifans, that car was f'ing clean http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif It was gonna be my present for being made full time permanent at my job. Oh well, at least he was nice enough to call me with a lead on another one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Capital Q – Driving Impressions of a 1988 Audi Quattro Coupe from ... (Quattro Krant)*

There's one at KAR with only 8000 some odd miles on it.
The price wasn't listed................


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Capital Q – Driving Impressions of a 1988 Audi Quattro Coupe from ... (Sepp)*

Let's just say they outright REJECTED my offer of $20,000 to ship it to my door here in VA.


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Capital Q – Driving Impressions of a 1988 Audi Quattro Coupe from ... (duandcc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *duandcc* »_Let's just say they outright REJECTED my offer of $20,000 to ship it to my door here in VA.








So make it a vacation, fly up with the Mrs. and drive it back http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Capital Q – Driving Impressions of a 1988 Audi Quattro Coupe from ... (Quattro Krant)*

I heard they want at LEAST $25k for it...too rich for my blood...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Capital Q – Driving Impressions of a 1988 Audi Quattro Coupe from ... (duandcc)*

Did you see the 20V gray market car for sale up in Canada? It's also about $25K. Not original like the low mileage KAR car, but very nice...
That said, if I had $20k to spend on an UrQ, I'd buy a cheap example and restore/rebuild it, do a 20V conversion, the whole 9 yards.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Capital Q – Driving Impressions of a 1988 Audi Quattro Coupe from ... ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Did you see the 20V gray market car for sale up in Canada? It's also about $25K. Not original like the low mileage KAR car, but very nice...


I need to bring up the vin#'s from my '85 urq, and transfer them to that car, and drive it right across the border.









_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
That said, if I had $20k to spend on an UrQ, I'd buy a cheap example and restore/rebuild it, do a 20V conversion, the whole 9 yards.

That's what I ended up doing.....It'll take a few years for the 20v
I got too impatent, and was too broke to buy a mint urq.


----------

